# kill termites in salvaged wood



## bcosf (Mar 5, 2006)

I have salvaged cedar planks from my grandfathers old barn. I am going to use these boards as paneling in a house. I have noticed that termites have at one time been in some of these boards. Is there something I can put on the boards to make sure the termites are gone or are killed??


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Drywood termites would be your only worry as the others need moisture to live. Look for piles of dark fecal pellets. They will move them out if alive. If you do find them, they can be taken care of pretty easy. Heat is one way. Several different injection type poisons can be used right on them. Gas is another solution but dangerous and not really a good idea if you have a lot of wood.


----------

